# تصميم الموانئ



## ابو مرتضئ (20 سبتمبر 2007)

احتاج الى مصدر في تصاميم الموانئ


----------



## X_MIX_X (21 سبتمبر 2007)

عندي 2 برزنتيشن ارفعملك بس يا ابو مرتضى وان شاء الله يعجبوك فيهم كل حاجة عن الترسانات
اخوك م/محمد عبدالجواد


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووور للتعاون وياريت اخى م/ محمد ياخدو موضوع منفصل فى القسم البحرى


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بعيد عن التخصص:55:


----------



## ابو مرتضئ (23 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخ م\ محمد ولكن نرزنتيشين


----------



## liondvd (9 أكتوبر 2007)

x_mix_x قال:


> عندي 2 برزنتيشن ارفعملك بس يا ابو مرتضى وان شاء الله يعجبوك فيهم كل حاجة عن الترسانات
> اخوك م/محمد عبدالجواد



عزيزى نحن فى انتظار البرزينتيشن


----------



## ابو مرتضئ (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*تصميم المواني*

نحن بانتظار presentation 


liondvd قال:


> عزيزى نحن فى انتظار البرزينتيشن


 ​


----------



## X_MIX_X (15 أكتوبر 2007)

انا اسف جدا للتاخير ياابو مرتضى بس الحقيقة لي صديق عزيز وافاته المنيه
انا برفعلك البزنتشن الاول وهو مجموعة من محاضرات الدكتور احمد رشوان قسم الهندسة البحرية وعمارة السفن جامعة الاسكندرية
مادة هندسة الترسانات
البرزنتشن مساحتها 17.256 kb
دقائق جاري الرفع


----------



## X_MIX_X (15 أكتوبر 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/62806432/Lecture1_Types_of_Shipyards_3rd.ppt.html


----------



## CVLMASTER (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## ابو مرتضئ (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام وعليكم
البقاء لله وحدة وانا لله والية راجعون
شكرا على البرزنتيشين
ونطلب المزيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين على التعاون الف شكر :56:


----------



## ابن البيسى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*تصميم الموانى*

ياريت تحدد ماتريده بالضبط بهندسة الموانى و إنشاء الله سوف تكون هناك مساعدة


----------



## ابو مرتضئ (25 أكتوبر 2007)

اريد تفاصيل اكثر ومصادر ومحاضرات وغيرها


----------



## X_MIX_X (28 أكتوبر 2007)

انتى تأمر ياابو مرتضى بس النت عندي مشكلة فيه بدخل adsl
direct from d-link company
اول مايدخل في غصون 3 او 4 ايام
تاكد اني مش هتاخر بأي حاجة عندي عن هندسة الترسانات او غيرها


----------



## ابو مرتضئ (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جازك الله خيرا


----------



## arch.hani (11 فبراير 2009)

مشكور بارك الله في اعمالك


----------



## ملتقالمهندسين (12 فبراير 2009)

California Boating Facility Technical Documentation
http://www.dbw.ca.gov/TechDocs/Default.aspx


----------



## hetlar (13 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود العالم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اخوانى الأعزاء ......... بعد التحيه والسلام
برجاء اريد مراجع او اى شئ يخص هندسة الموانئ والمنشآت البحريه
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## العايد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## salatha (27 أكتوبر 2010)

كبف يرفع الملف


----------



## الشمباتي50 (25 مارس 2011)

مكونات الموانئ


----------



## الرباب الهادي (27 سبتمبر 2011)

انا بحاجه ماسه لمعلومات عن نوع الحديد الذي يغلف بعض الاساسات في الميناء واي معلومات عن تغليف الاساسات بالحديد وجزاكم الله عني خيرالجزاء


----------



## ر.م علي (29 سبتمبر 2011)

thankssssssss


----------



## basil20088 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعه الرابط لا يعمل ليش يعني احنا العرب هيك نفسي استفيد من موقع عربي و لو بكلمه كل الروابط not found ليش


----------



## أحمد العايش (21 مايو 2012)

أريد موضوع عن تصميم أرصفة الموانئ بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## أحمد العايش (21 مايو 2012)

*يا ريت احصل علي بريزينتيشن عن مشستتات الطاقة في المنشات الهيدروليكية *​


----------



## عمرالحيدري71 (28 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------

